# 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!!



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

Thanks to an idea from http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=266872</a> combined with my previous research on this unit <A HREF="http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=167793" TARGET="_blank">http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=167793 I have found what is POTENTIALLY the problem with the "MUDDY" sound and "LACK OF BASS"

THE WIRING IS WRONG






















Yep, here is what I found back in November on my unit








The colored dots represent the WIRE colors on the plug on the wiring harness.
If you look at the LF (Left Front) connectors you will see that they are reversed !!!
Which would mess up the phasing of the speakers (there are 2), and cause even more problems when that signal is passed through a Monsoon Amp (which I have)
Consequently, I removed the HU and switched the wires.
My Monsoon equiped system now sounds a lot better with a big improvemnt in stereo imaging and an even BIGGER improvement in BASS















As the tools needed to do this are not cheap ($7, but I made my own) I would take your car to the dealer and have them remove your HU and check the wiring on the plug. It may just be the Golf and possibly Jetta that are effected but we shall see.






























PS:- can we make this sticky and/or do a 2nd post in the Mk 4 forum ??
[Modified by UKAUSSI, 12:55 PM 3-14-2002]


[Modified by UKAUSSI, 4:08 PM 3-14-2002]


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

Just to clarify, here are the wires that are switched


----------



## rbenjami (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

Has anybody else been able to verify that this works?


----------



## Galactic 1.8T (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (rbenjami)*

Are you saying to switch the wires within the HU (as in completely re-soldering them) or just to switch the wires after the wiring harness?


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (Galactic 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are you saying to switch the wires within the HU (as in completely re-soldering them) or just to switch the wires after the wiring harness?[HR][/HR]​The WIRES are switched on the wiring harness plug. The wires are correct but they put the pins in the wrong holes on the plug. SO you need to cut the wires on the wiring harness and switch them


----------



## terbo (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

good job!!!!
but I wouldn't cut the wires, just use a pin extractor and switch them, no cutting factory harness's....very bad!!!
but props on finding that! 
I don't own one of those cars, but I did see your post.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (whiteturbo)*

What harm could cutting the wires do? I do it all the time and never had a problem? As long as you use vynil tape to tape it up aferwards.
Please let us know.


----------



## 48volts (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

Great job UKAUSSI!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw2.0gti (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

Great! but how do you take the radio out!! I have the keys from the dealer and they don't work.. is there a trick to it?


----------



## Rave'nGTi (May 16, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (vw2.0gti)*

ditto...
i've got VW radio keys but they dont work...
the only way I could get my radio out last time was to push it out from behind!! and i'm not pulling my entire dash apart just to remove the radio


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (cdn20VALVE)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What harm could cutting the wires do? I do it all the time and never had a problem? As long as you use vynil tape to tape it up aferwards.
Please let us know.







[HR][/HR]​
I agree that you shouldn't really cut the factory harness, hence the reason I recommended taking your car to the dealer to get them to do it.

ALSO
Not sure what the VW tools look like but I made my own. I made 2 sets of what you see below. (NOT to scale, made them just wide enough to fit in the slots)








Make sure you insert them as shown so that the clips on the HU are pushed inwards --> <-- 
After pushing them all in I opened the cupholder flap and pulled the unit out using fingers stuck into the cassette slot and on the top of the unit (exposed by opening the cupholder flap)


----------



## xinnar (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

Great Detective work, guys! I was messing with the Double Din in a Jetta just yesterday, wondering about that.
As for the Radio Keys, the Double DIN and Single DIN keys are different. The Single DIN key will slide into the slot, but not trigger the clips.


----------



## Boggus (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (xinnar)*

I use the same keys for the single on the double all the time and don't have a problem. You just need 2 sets of keys. There are slots on the top/bottom of the radio.


----------



## 1.8Dub (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (Boggus)*

good job.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

since my other post was deleted, is there a writeup online on how to do this? I dont want to even look at it without knowing wht to expect.
=D


----------



## terbo (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (cdn20VALVE)*

I was a professional 12volt installer for about two years, and rule of thumb 'was never cut factory wires unless you had to, absolutely had to!'. Plus, cutting the factory wires can cause integrity issues, and even warranty issues down the road. As a sign note: would you want to buy a VW with hacked up wiring? Even knowing that the hacking corrected the problem, but that someone had secured the problem with electrical tape?







Not me. 
Just a thought, it is just a matter of perspective.
Btw, good job again for finding the problem UKAUSSI, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (whiteturbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was a professional 12volt installer for about two years, and rule of thumb 'was never cut factory wires unless you had to, absolutely had to!'. Plus, cutting the factory wires can cause integrity issues, and even warranty issues down the road. As a sign note: would you want to buy a VW with hacked up wiring? Even knowing that the hacking corrected the problem, but that someone had secured the problem with electrical tape?







Not me. [HR][/HR]​
Once again I agree. As previously stated I do NOT want to encourage you to go cutting the wiring harness. Back in the '80s I spent 4-5 years wiring arcade video games and pinball machine for my dad when I was a teenager and then spent many years playing around with speakers in cars. As a result I have been electricuted a few times, 110v DC was the worst when fixing a pinball machine







(you stick to it) and blown up a few speakers and PCB through a slight error








I know how eager everone is to get their stereo fixed but if you pick the wrong wire you may cause permanent damage to the HU, amp or speaker ($$$$$)
As I have preached enough I will now promise to go down to Capo VW this morning and speak with the Svc Mgr and have him call the VW Area Service Mgr


----------



## rbenjami (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just to clarify, here are the wires that are switched







[HR][/HR]​*Has anyone else pulled their radio and found this same problem?* I would be very interested to see if this is a widespread problem or just limited to a few units. I have the double din (non-monsoon), but no way to get it out.


[Modified by rbenjami, 11:29 AM 3-15-2002]


----------



## 1.8Dub (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (rbenjami)*

I wonder if the dealer would laugh at you or they would be really interested in fixing it...I don't like the sound, but don't want to hack up my harness either..


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (whiteturbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was a professional 12volt installer for about two years, and rule of thumb 'was never cut factory wires unless you had to, absolutely had to!'. Plus, cutting the factory wires can cause integrity issues, and even warranty issues down the road. As a sign note: would you want to buy a VW with hacked up wiring? Even knowing that the hacking corrected the problem, but that someone had secured the problem with electrical tape?







Not me. 
Just a thought, it is just a matter of perspective.
Btw, good job again for finding the problem UKAUSSI, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​it's cheaper and easier to swap the pins than it is to cut, resolder, and cover the splices... why would you _want_ to cut them? it's like not unplugging a lamp at home, just cutting the wire at the wall and connecting something else to the leftover wires.
if it's worth doing, it's worth doing right


----------



## XracerX (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

i just switched mine before i left work and what a difference. my speakers no longer distort when i turn up the bass. it sounds so much better. oh and if you are having problems getting the wires out of the connecter, pull the connecter out of the radio bracket. you will see a pink lock on the side of the connecter push this out or the wires will never come out. thanks again for the info.


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (XracerX)*

OK, although I would prefer everyone have the dealer do the modification I put together a quick overview of what to do:-
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=284941 

OR you can download it as a MS Word document
http://home.earthlink.net/~cogent001/vw/RadioRewire.doc 
Apologies for the fact that it is a 850kb WORD document but that was initially the quickest way to put it together. 
Have a great weekend and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to all.
EDITED to add link to new web FAQ


[Modified by UKAUSSI, 1:08 PM 3-16-2002]


----------



## jin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (XracerX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i just switched mine before i left work and what a difference. my speakers no longer distort when i turn up the bass. it sounds so much better. oh and if you are having problems getting the wires out of the connecter, pull the connecter out of the radio bracket. you will see a pink lock on the side of the connecter push this out or the wires will never come out. thanks again for the info.





















[HR][/HR]​Hi, I tried doing this fix as well, but I ran into a problem. I don't want to cut the wires, and according to others, the wire swap can be accomplished without cutting. When I pulled out the wire harness, I saw the pink lock, but I have no idea how to get past it and remove the wires. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lasatoptonline23 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

has this happened with any 02 gti's


----------



## TO_DubR (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (XracerX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i just switched mine before i left work and what a difference. my speakers no longer distort when i turn up the bass. it sounds so much better. oh and if you are having problems getting the wires out of the connecter, pull the connecter out of the radio bracket. you will see a pink lock on the side of the connecter push this out or the wires will never come out. thanks again for the info.





















[HR][/HR]​OK, I can get the pink lock out, but after that I have no clue as to how you pull the wire out. Is there a locking mechanism that you have to press/release to get that damn wire to come out?? Did you just push/pull on the wire and it came out or was there more to it?? I sat there for like 30 minutes trying to figure it out. Detailed description of how you removed the wire would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (TO_DubR)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
OK, I can get the pink lock out, but after that I have no clue as to how you pull the wire out. Is there a locking mechanism that you have to press/release to get that damn wire to come out?? Did you just push/pull on the wire and it came out or was there more to it?? I sat there for like 30 minutes trying to figure it out. Detailed description of how you removed the wire would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, I'm stuck right there. I think there is need of a tool to push the wires out. 
Any input appreciated as he said! 
10x


----------



## Roboman (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (dex)*

I got the connector off (I have a jetta, it's a bit tougher)...
But I too am also stuf as to what to do... I thought about taking the pink thing off, but I'm not sure if that helps. I honestly think that thi thing was designed to be one-way -- you put it in, and it doesn't come out....

If anyone finds otherwise, I'm all ears.


----------



## wagon (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (Roboman)*

thank you so much for this sweet find! i have been soo dissaointed with the crapsoon pos i wish i had never bought it!! good job dude!


----------



## kt's_gti (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

Could this wiring error by VW have cause damage to the speakers, amp, and/or head unit????????? (i.e. will it still not sound as good as it was suppose to even if we get the wiring corrected?)


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (dex)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
OK, I can get the pink lock out, but after that I have no clue as to how you pull the wire out. Is there a locking mechanism that you have to press/release to get that damn wire to come out?? Did you just push/pull on the wire and it came out or was there more to it?? I sat there for like 30 minutes trying to figure it out. Detailed description of how you removed the wire would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
Yeah, I'm stuck right there. I think there is need of a tool to push the wires out. 
Any input appreciated as he said! 
10x[HR][/HR]​Damn I couldn't take it out. The pink bracket could not be removed because of the wires. It could only loose a little bit so the wires could "go out" but I'm afraid of pulling the wire too hard 'cause it will break. Dang.. with tools everything is easy .. 
I pulg it back in with no luck in the mod in the last step















If somebody figures out how to get the wires out please post details. Cutting the wires is not an option is most of our cases. 
10x 
l8er 
-dex


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (dex)*

Maybe someone should go to a Radio Shack or Electronics store and see if they can find one of those tools. (sorry, my weekend is fully booked)
Greg at CapoVW said you have to be careful even with the tool otherwise it might damage the pin on the way out.
The way he decribed it to me is that the tool is inserted on the wire side of the plug and you kind of hook it and pull it out carefully.


----------



## Rave'nGTi (May 16, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

I dunno bout you guys... but we did alot of custom plugs and rewiring on the nova race cars efi system.. this included pulling pins/wires and putting them into different plugs....
The pin tool we used was a little round thing with metal things sticking out all over it. Each metal piece was for a different type of pin. On all ours you 'plugged' the tool in just like you would the factory plug and then pushed and the pin and wire would pop right out the back


----------



## GTIDAD (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

Hi guys. This is definitely the fix. Just did mine, sounds great now. 
As for getting terminal out of the connector it isn't that bad. I've worked for the largest auto wiring supplier in the world for 20 years now, so I have some knack for this stuff. Once you get the radio out, the only tools you need are two straightened paper clips. Open the lever on the connector in the back of the radio to get it out. The wire terminals in the connector have a locking tab on both sides. If you look at the front of the connector - the face that mates with the radio - you'll see four slots or channels around each and every terminal. The two larger slots are where the locks are. Just push a straightened paper clip into the both of the larger slots until they bottom out. Pull on the wire and it pops out. Sorry I don't have a camera for a pic. Just take it slow and e-mail me if you have a question. 
Many thanks to those that figured out the fix. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (GTIDAD)*

Alright guys, I'm reading these posts, and I see that a lot of your guys can get the dark yellow terminal out of the harness. I can't even get it out. How did you guys do it?


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (jin)*

OK, for those who don't have WORD I posted the HOW TO here:-
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=284941


----------



## Rave'nGTi (May 16, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

well heres something really really interesting....
I pulled mine (its a non-monsoon) just to see what I could find... keep in mind that Even though the system as a whole sucks for quality, clarity and just good sound... I never had any problems really with what you guys were describing. I was just curious though.
To my suprise.... the wire colors are COMPLETELY different than what everyone else has posted?? I have no yellow wire!! Mine were (from the top.. + position first then - ) blue and brown , solid blue , solid red , red and brown , blue and white , white and brown , red and green , green and brown . See something wrong there?? I not only had totally different wiring... I had a totally different set of wires crossed! Keeping with the wire with brown on it being the - wire... My right REAR speakers were out of phase.... Hence the reason I never really noticed the same symptoms as everyone else...
Anyways... I swapped the two wires (I actually got the pins to come out... no cutting for me!) and plugged it back in. Not too much difference... CD especially... the FM seems a bit louder than before at a given volume.. with a bit more clarity between midbass and highs.... touch more bass all around. It is hardly noticable though... I have a really good ear.
heres some pictures.... and i'm going to start a new thread on it.
first my wiring diagram as I found the car wired








Heres a picture of the harness as it was found








Here is a picture after I got the wires swapped










[Modified by Rave'nGTi, 3:18 PM 3-16-2002]


----------



## Rave'nGTi (May 16, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

well heres something really really interesting....
I pulled mine (its a non-monsoon) just to see what I could find... keep in mind that Even though the system as a whole sucks for quality, clarity and just good sound... I never had any problems really with what you guys were describing. I was just curious though.
To my suprise.... the wire colors are COMPLETELY different than what everyone else has posted?? I have no yellow wire!! Mine were (from the top.. + position first then - ) blue and brown , solid blue , solid red , red and brown , blue and white , white and brown , red and green , green and brown . See something wrong there?? I not only had totally different wiring... I had a totally different set of wires crossed! Keeping with the wire with brown on it being the ground wire... My right REAR speakers were out of phase.... Hence the reason I never really noticed the same symptoms as everyone else...
Anyways... I swapped the two wires (I actually got the pins to come out... no cutting for me!) and plugged it back in. Not too much difference... CD especially... the FM seems a bit louder than before at a given volume.. with a bit more clarity between midbass and highs.... touch more bass all around. It is hardly noticable though... I have a really good ear.
heres some pictures.... and i'm going to start a new thread on it.
first my wiring diagram as I found the car wired








Heres a picture of the harness as it was found








Here is a picture after I got the wires swapped










[Modified by Rave'nGTi, 4:54 PM 3-16-2002]


----------



## rbenjami (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (Rave'nGTi)*

that's funny... I was under the impression that the head unit was exactly the same for monsoon and non-monsoon.


----------



## Rave'nGTi (May 16, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (rbenjami)*

so was I?? I think some of the people on here that had the yellow wires crossed (front speakers) were non monsoon cars.....
My car was built early?? I picked it up december... not sure the exact build date... I think it was mid october of 01 though... probably one of the first few runs with the new dbl din
perhaps they changed something? 
oh well.. at least its fixed... even though it didnt fix much... I cant believe how horrible the clarity and noise floor of this system is... makes even the silkiest of music sound grainy


----------



## Joe-GTI (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

Is it possible to do this on the amp it self so you dont have to pull the HU?
Im asking this becuase i am getting ready to cut into the speaker wires in the rear by the amp so that i can wire in RCA jacks to plug in to my amp.
Any help would be great.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (Joe-GTI)*

I have now added some extra pics to my "HOW TO" showing how to get the pins out as I finally succeeded. Thanks to those who figured it out








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=284941


----------



## N5160U (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

VW knows about this problem. They just took all of their wire harness business to another supplier. Siemens lost the contract to supply harness assemblies because they were causing too many warranty claims. It takes about 40 hours labor to pull an A4 harness because it is a single assembly and a good portion is buried behind the crash barrier tubing behind the dashboard which needs to be removed to access the harness. 
Next up is going to be a recall of ABS controllers. Apparantly the abs motors some times don't cycle off and because it is designed for intermittant service it overheats and may cause the wire harness to overheat or catch fire.


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (Rave'nGTi)*

As the non-Monsoon has the Right Rear channel switched (which is just a fill-in) you probably didn't here much difference.
I bet once we figure out how to switch your outputs to pre-amp (waiting for the Bentley so I can use VAG-COM) and you hook up the stock unit to a nice amp it would sound WAY better.


----------



## Rave'nGTi (May 16, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

you can do that??? cool! I was just thinking about that last night... how you'd hook the amps up to the stock HU if you have non-monsoon


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (Rave'nGTi)*

I am waiting for UWE to get the 2002 Bentley in stock as I have one on order but I hear that ALL the Dbl-DIN HU's are EXACTLY the same and that the difference is in the programming.
Apparently, it is possible (but not yet confirmed) to reprogram the HU for different outputs (speaker level or pre-amp) depending on whether the car will have Monsoon or not. You can also do other languages.
The cool thing if this is true is the ability for non-Monsoon owners to switch to line-out and install a nice amp back there (might be best as the speaker wires are already there)
If anyone has got a new Bentley Manual that includes the 2002 please chime in


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (Rave'nGTi)*

Also, it MAY be possible to even feed the AMP from the HU using pin 13 !
Anyone have any thoughts on this or has anyone tested the pin 13 on the HU to see if there is a voltage ?


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

well, i just did this wire switch and i noticed maybe a little more bass, but not too much. I also, found a better way to get the pins out... what i did was push a paper clip on each side of the pin like stated before as far as they could go, i then pulled them out and got a small flat head screw driver and pushed out the plug... pop, it came right out, you may have to do a little reconstructive surgery to the little barbs as they may be a little funky after this... anywho, like i said before, i noticed a LITTLE change, but not much... after i put it all back together, i went to lock my car. it locked, but i got no beep from the alarm!!! WTF?!? The little red LED blinks, but no honk. i don't get it, any insight???


----------



## clunkified (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (boraIV)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, i just did this wire switch and i noticed maybe a little more bass, but not too much. I also, found a better way to get the pins out... what i did was push a paper clip on each side of the pin like stated before as far as they could go, i then pulled them out and got a small flat head screw driver and pushed out the plug... pop, it came right out, you may have to do a little reconstructive surgery to the little barbs as they may be a little funky after this... anywho, like i said before, i noticed a LITTLE change, but not much... after i put it all back together, i went to lock my car. it locked, but i got no beep from the alarm!!! WTF?!? The little red LED blinks, but no honk. i don't get it, any insight???
[HR][/HR]​try turning the car on and off.
this happened to me too. i think it was because i had the doors open too long.
had nothing to do w/ the HU being out because i had the HU completely out and it still beeped when i set the lock.


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (clunkified)*

i did turn the car on and off... but no luck!


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (boraIV)*

for everyone who's trying to do their fix at the amp... it's easier to do it at the HU. i tried to redirect the wires at the amp, and there was no way to do it without actually cutting the wires. i couldn't get the wires to pop out at the plastic clip because the clip is physically smaller then the one that attaches to the HU. I think i spent around 1 hour at the amp, and about 10 minutes at the HU. make sure u have the right tools before you start tho. Oh, and the sound has a noticable improvement. I have 2 10"s in the hatch, and with this fix, my car sound way better then my friends car (he installed a $3000 system in his prelude).


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (02TurboGTI)*

BASS is definitely the biggest improvement as this is the frequency that was effected the most my the "Out-of-phase" front speakers. The speakers face directly across from each other and would almost cancel each other out when out of phase.
You can now turn up the volume to 2/3 and get you windows and seats throbbing without distortion (yes I know you can do much better with special subs but it is a HUGE improvement over the original FU setting










[Modified by UKAUSSI, 7:47 PM 3-17-2002]


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (02TurboGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i did turn the car on and off... but no luck! [HR][/HR]​Push your HU harder into the slot. It has a trigger for the alarm. You'll hear a click when you puah. It is on the down right side of the HU if you unplug it. Just go and push it a little bit more and it will start honking you again











[Modified by dex, 9:23 PM 3-17-2002]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

TTT


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (user name unknown)*

my bottom right corner of my stereo is sticking out a little ways, but i can't get it to click in... but still, how would that work with the alarm? what if you go aftermarket??? that doesn't make any sense to me... is there any way to get the stereo out w/o the keys, i tried to get it out from behind the dash yesterday but i couldn't get it out of the console that its locked into... Dani, how did you get yours out?


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (boraIV)*

the new head units have a switch to sense them being removed???


----------



## Jetta K2 (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

UK Aussi, I have the 2002 Bentley manual and it does not show that coding. The only Car Model, with or without CD Changer. That was only coding listed in the Audio section.
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (Jetta K2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]UK Aussi, I have the 2002 Bentley manual and it does not show that coding. The only Car Model, with or without CD Changer. That was only coding listed in the Audio section.
Thanks,
Greg
[HR][/HR]​
Thanks, I should be also getting my Bentley CD in the next day or so as it has now shipped


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (Jetta K2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]UK Aussi, I have the 2002 Bentley manual and it does not show that coding. The only Car Model, with or without CD Changer. That was only coding listed in the Audio section.
Thanks,
Greg
[HR][/HR]​
OK, just installed my 2002 Bentley CD an you can choose between:-
- with or without steering wheel controls
- with or without Monsoon (shoudl switch you between speaker & line-out)
- with or without CD changer
So initial scan of manual indicated it should be possible to switch your NON-Monsoon HU outputs to line-outs !!!!


----------



## N5160U (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (spaceman_spiff)*

the new head units have a switch to sense them being removed???
All of the radios for at least the last five years have been wired into the factory alarm system.
All radios and HU on the A-4's are also part of the data bus within the vehicle diagnostic system. When the service tech hooks up his 1555 box the radio display becomes an extension of his 1555 display. Just watch what happens when the tech recodes your keys if you get a chance. 
I seem to recall that if you ever have to manually enter the imobilizer code and you don't have ready access to a 1555 box, the radio has something to do with it. If you don't know the code for your car, it is under the black paint (you will have to scrape it off) on the back of the metal tag that came with your keys.


----------



## alejobar (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (UKAUSSI)*

Hi, first of all thanks for the rewiring tip, I have a 04 passat with the double din too, and the right side speakers are louder than the left side, that means I have the same problem too?, and I cant see the pictures of your post could you please be so kind to email me your post at [email protected]?
Thanks in advance


----------



## ramenfiend (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (alejobar)*

Hmm. I'm the new owner of a used 2002 GTi VR6 12v and it has the "right side louder than left, no bass" problem. So I think, based on reading the threads talking about this issue that this is the solution. 
However...since the thread is so old *blows dust away*, the pictures that actually show how to swap the wires are all dead links.








Would anyone be able to point me to a thread that has pictures?? Here's a beer for the first and second and third people to point me in the right direction...


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

I agree, repost the photos!!! I need to do this mod this weekend as my speakers suck in this car with the phase not correct. I also want to know if the neg battery terminal is disconnected to work on a boost gauge install will it require a new code input or if a 2003 DD monsoon holds its code? Is it only needed if the unit is installed into another car? or every time the power is disconnected? thanks everyone! (search performed)


----------



## jimmyrx7 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (alejobar)*

Same here!!!







If file with photos is available please copy me on them ( [email protected] ).
Another thing...Have any of you added a line driver between the HU and the Amp to raise up the signal???








Thanks,


----------



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: 02 D-Din Radio/CD - PROBLEM FIXED !!!!!!! (jimmyrx7)*

It would be nice to see the photos.
Does anyone know if VW eventually fixed this problem?
I have the stock double din in my 07 Eos. It sounds crappy but I just figured that's the nature of the beast. (I remember thinking the Dynaudio system sounded just as bad, but louder).


----------

